# white patch



## zork (Dec 10, 2005)

my zebra danio has got a white patch on it`s back and a small one on one of my denison barb `ive started to use melafix Is there anything i need else todo


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Use Pimafix along with the melafix.


----------

